# Oil pan swap



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

just like you said it comes out pretty easy. no engine cradle hoist needed I would use a good gasket too do it once right. good luck keep us updated.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The oil pan is sealed with a sealant, not a gasket. I would suggest reading the service manual before attempting this because there is a procedure to do it right, and there is a special tool required (guide pins). I don't think it would be very hard for someone with experience working on cars, but it should be done correctly.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't have access to the manual. What tool specifically do I need?
Also is the sealant an RTV?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Did you have trouble with the oil pan bolts at the transmission? I'm getting ready to pull my oil pan and I'm curious.


----------

